# New Toy!!



## seamus7227 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just wanted to share with all, the new toy I recently purchased! The Jet 1220VS lathe. I purchased it from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Jet-1220VS-JET-Mini-Lathe/dp/B001GYVANK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1292384729&sr=8-1 

This price fluctuates from 509-516 but it has free shipping and no tax! What a deal!


----------



## alphageek (Dec 14, 2010)

Wait... A lathe on a lathe??? How does that work?   And they are both too clean! 

Congrats.


----------



## Mark (Dec 14, 2010)

Very Nice! Enjoy the new toy.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, i know , i know, my shop is my garage, so I do my best to maintain a clean work area, besides, I have to park a dodge ram and a camry inside the garage every night. So if it stays a mess, then it makes things a little more difficult. And on top of that, I had just cleaned everything up for the warm welcoming of the new member to the family!:biggrin:resent:

the lathe on the lathe: because my shop is my garage, i am limited on space until i re-organize and find a spot. And i really like that location, (next to the garage door, good lighting, perfect height.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 14, 2010)

Seamus turns for one hour then stops and cleans his shop for two hours. You could do surgery in his shop. I saw his new lathe tonight and it is sweet and Seamus is excited as well he should be.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



seamus7227 said:


> I just wanted to share with all, the new toy I recently purchased! The Jet 1220VS lathe. I purchased it from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Jet-1220VS-JET-Mini-Lathe/dp/B001GYVANK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1292384729&sr=8-1
> 
> This price fluctuates from 509-516 but it has free shipping and no tax! What a deal!


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 14, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> Seamus turns for one hour then stops and cleans his shop for two hours. You could do surgery in his shop. I saw his new lathe tonight and it is sweet and Seamus is excited as well he should be.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> LOL, Don sometimes has a hard time seeing things I think:tongue:. These pics merely show a specific area that has been cleaned, believe me, all of those resin shavings are hiding behind everything! Thats why i have the air compressor! I really do owe Don(its-virgil) a public THANK YOU. He let me borrow a jet 1012 back at the beginning of summer during a time when i feel like my penturning skills were advancing and I was outgrowing the lathe I had(the ity bitty from Harbor freight). So, since then I was able to produce pens for two State Senator's and a Governor, using his lathe! And of course many others. Months later, I returned his lathe to him tonight. Words cannot express my gratitude for having such a wonderful teacher and friend! Thanks again Don:handshake:


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sweet! After all of the fallout, you really can't beat Jet! I hope you enjoy it as much as I would, lucky sumbitch.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 14, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Sweet! After all of the fallout, you really can't beat Jet! I hope you enjoy it as much as I would, lucky sumbitch.



LOL, What fallout are you talking about?


----------



## holmqer (Dec 14, 2010)

alphageek said:


> Wait... A lathe on a lathe??? How does that work?   And they are both too clean!
> 
> Congrats.



Well if he can get the balance right, he could get close to 6000RPM!


----------



## Rjones (Dec 14, 2010)

I was gonna get you that lathe for Christmas but since you already got it then better luck next year. Don is correct, Seamus has the cleanest shoparage I have ever been in. 

I love my jet, except it is too quiet.

Robby


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Dec 15, 2010)

Why do those pictures remind me of an old Jeff Foxworthy Joke...

If your working television sits on top of a non working television... you might be a redneck.


----------



## phillywood (Dec 15, 2010)

seamus7227 said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Seamus turns for one hour then stops and cleans his shop for two hours. You could do surgery in his shop. I saw his new lathe tonight and it is sweet and Seamus is excited as well he should be.
> ...


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 15, 2010)

Seamus, congratulations on the new addition.  Be sure and tell your bride, thank you.  You know, a clean shop is the sign of a sick mind.
Charles


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 15, 2010)

seamus7227 said:


> And on top of that, I had just cleaned everything up for the warm welcoming of the new member to the family!:biggrin:



I was referring to the lathe, No, we do not have any more (babies) additions. I was done with that 7 yrs ago.


----------



## wizard (Dec 15, 2010)

Seamus,
Enjoy your new toy!!! I'm jealous..Have you taken it for a test spin yet? I know the feeling of running out of room since my shop is (was) a garage. I like clean shops too.. A clean shop is, in my humble opinion, a good sign...Keeps your noggin uncluttered so you can use it for creative ideas:wink:. Regards, Doc


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 15, 2010)

It looks like a beauty and I am sure alot of projects will come from it. One question, have you checked the points on it yet???  When I got mine they were off and not sure if it was from shipping or left the factory that way but had to tweak them. Jet is usually very good with putting out a quality product.


----------



## JimB (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats on the new toy. You can never have to many. Very nice stand you got for it too.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 15, 2010)

seamus7227 said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > And on top of that, I had just cleaned everything up for the warm welcoming of the new member to the family!:biggrin:
> ...


 
ROTFLMAO!!!!!:biggrin:

I was wondering when someone was going to take that the wrong way....I had to read quite far before it happened!

Congrats Seamus!! Now you need to show us some new casts from those new molds.....


----------



## Padre (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay Seamus, nice lathe!!!  Hold on to the old Harbor Freight mini though, it will make a great buffer! :biggrin:


----------



## Russell Eaton (Dec 15, 2010)

Seamus that is a sweet lathe. I LOVE my VS. It makes a world of difference. Nice gloat.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 15, 2010)

PTownSubbie said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to take that the wrong way....I had to read quite far before it happened!
> 
> Congrats Seamus!! Now you need to show us some new casts from those new molds.....



Waiting to cast on saturday! work has been busy



Padre said:


> Okay Seamus, nice lathe!!!  Hold on to the old Harbor Freight mini though, it will make a great buffer! :biggrin:



unfortunately, that harbor freight lathe is a MT1 so that buffing system wont work. But if i sell it, i'm including all accessories so i hope that it sells.



Russell Eaton said:


> Seamus that is a sweet lathe. I LOVE my VS. It makes a world of difference. Nice gloat.



Thanks , it does make a world of difference, you are right.


----------



## edman2 (Dec 16, 2010)

Padre said:


> Okay Seamus, nice lathe!!!  Hold on to the old Harbor Freight mini though, it will make a great buffer! :biggrin:



I have a little HF lathe with an MT1 and I purchased some inserts from Bruce Boone to convert a wool paint roller into a buffer using the MT1 lathe.  Still using it as a dedicated buffer and it works just fine. Use White Diamond with it and get a great shine on my pens with it.  I don't know if Bruce still sells those paint roller adapters or not but it is a great way to make use of an otherwise idle tool.


----------

